# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Gilgamiş Destani Ve Tufan

## atoybil

DüNYA MEDENİYETİNDE TüRKLERİN PAYI

GILGAMIş DESTANI VE TUFAN 

İSRAİL, devlet olmasını, FİLİSTİN'i ele geçirmesini, 180 milyon Arab'a karşı direnebilmesini, bir din kitabına dayandırarak sağlamıştır. 

Schliman TRUVA şehrini bir efsaneyi inceliyerek bulmuştur. TUFAN din kitaplarından önce SüMER kil tabletlerinde yer almıştır. Ayırımcılar Kürtler'i bizden koparmak için Kawa Efsanesi'ni öne sürüyorlar. 

üyleyse biz de TUFAN EFSANESİ, OĞUZ EFSANESİ ve ERGENEKON EFSANESİ üzerinde duralım. 

TEVRAT, NUH'un gemisinin AĞRI Dağı'na konduğunu söyler. (M.ü.4000) KUR'AN'da ise CUDİ Dağı'na oturduğu belirtilir...Bizce bu farkın sebebi, TEVRAT'ın, inmesinden 600 yıl sonra kaleme alınmasıdır. AĞRI Dağı daha yüksektir ve Yahudiler onu bu şerefe daha layık buldukları için değiştirmekte beis görmemişlerdir!..Ancak KUR'AN'ın verdiği bilgi daha gerçekçidir. CUDİ, MEZAPOTAMYA'ya, KONYA'ya daha yakındır ve ilk yerleşimler bu bölgelerde olmuştur. 

TUFAN'dan sonra NUH'un gemisinin CUDİ dağına oturduğu, ve Türklerin Nuh'un oğlu YAFES'ten geldiği efsaneleri birleştirildiğinde; TüRKLERİN İLK YURDU'nun GüNEYDOĞU ANADOLU olduğu ortaya çıkar!..(19) 

Tevrat M.ü.500 yıllarında yazıya geçmiştir. Halbuki üDEM'in, NUH'un, İLYAS'ın hikayeleri o çağlarda dilden dile dolaşıyor, halk şairleri tarafından ezberleniyor, ve muhtemelen sazlarla çalınıp söyleniyordu. 

İşte bu hikayeleri M.ü. 3000 yıllarında ortaya çıkan, M.ü.2000 yıllarında çivi yazısı tabletlere kaydedilen GILGAMIş DESTANI'nda da görüyoruz. Bu destanın en son ve düzeltilmiş şekli, Asurbanibal'in M.ü. 600'lerde Ninova'da kurduğu kütüphanede bulunmuştur. İlk metinler SüMER (TURANI) dilinde iken, Ninova'dakiler Akad(Sami) dilindedir. 

Oestan'ın serüveni şöyle gelişti: 1839 yılında Austen Henry Layarda adında genç bir İngiliz, arkadaşı Rassam ile birlikte karadan Seylan'a gitmek üzere yola çıktı. Mezopotamya'ya geldiğinde Asur höyüklerinin bulunduğunu görünce, gezisini erteledi. Ninova ve Nemrut kentlerinin kalıntılarında yıllarca oyalandı. Sonunda büyük bir Asur heykelleri kolleksiyonu ve binlerce kırık kil tabletle Londra'ya döndü. Bu sırada o toprakların gerçek sahibi Osmanlı İmparatorluğu ise, kendini Batı boyunduruğuna sokacak İngiliz Ticaret Anlaşması ve Tanzimat ile uğraşmakta idi. 

Layard'ın buluşunun değeri, sayısı 25.000'i bulan tabletlerinin üzerindeki kamaya benzer şekillerin çözülmesiyle anlaşıldı. Bu güç işi başaran Henry Rawlinson oldu. Kendisi Doğu Hindistan şirketi'nde çalışan bir İngiliz subayı idi. İran'da Kirmanşah yakınlarındaki Bisütun kayasındaki yazıtı bulmuştu. DARYUS KAYDI diye bilinen bu yazıt ZENT (eski İran), ELAM ve BABİL dillerinde çivi yazısıyla yazılmıştı. Rawlinson çalışmalarını sürdürdü ve 1855'de "Batı Asya'da üivi Yazısı Yazıtlar" adlı eseri yayınladı. 1866'da George Smith de onunla birlikte çalışmaya başladı. 

Bu sırada Layard'ın arkadaşı Rassam Ninova'da kazılara devam etmiş, ve 1853'de kütüphanenin yeni bir bölümünü bulmuştu. Asurluların başka metinlerden kopya ettikleri GILGAMIş DESTANI bunların arasında idi!.. Bu yıllarda o toprakların ve kil tabletlerin gerçek sahibi Osmanlı İmparatorluğu, Kırım Harbi ve Islahat Fermanı ile uğraşıyordu. 

1872'de Smith "İncil'e İlişkin Arkeoloji Derneği"nde yaptığı bir konuşmada "British Museum'daki Asur tabletlerinden birinde TUFAN'ın anlatıldığını farkettim" dedi. Arkasından "Kaldelilerin TUFAN üyküsü" adlı eserini yayınladı. Kitap büyük ilgi ve yardım topladı. Kazılara dönen Smith TUFAN ile ilgili eksik bölümleri buldu. 36 yaşında ölmeden önce de, Destan'ın tercümesinin ana hatlarını tesbit etmeyi başardı. Smith Asurca "Tufan"ı yayınlarken bunun, günümüzde WARKA diye bilinen, İNCİL'de ERECH olarak geçen "URUK şehrinde, daha eskiden yazılmış bir metnin kopyası olduğunu" da belirtmişti. Aynı yıllarda Uruk'ta kazı yapan W.K. Loftus, M.ü.3000 yılına ait mozaik duvarlar ve kil tabletler buldu. ancak bu buluntular 1920'li yıllara kadar fazla dikkat çekmedi. Yine o tarihlerde Almanlar Uruk'ta kazı yaptılar ve yeni tabletler ortaya çıkardılar. 

üte yandan 1880'lerde Amerikalı John Punnet Peters, Güney Irak'ta Nippur'da 40.000'e yakın kil tablet buldu. Philadelphia ve İstanbul müzeleri arasında bölüşülen bu tabletler arasında GILGAMIş DESTANI'nın SüMER dilindeki en eski metni vardı!..Osmanlı İmparatorluğu 2. ABDüLHAMİD zamanında biraz olsun uyanmış, ve hiç değilse tabletlerin bir kısmını alıkoymuştu. Bu arada UR kentinde yapılan kazılarda da, başka tabletler bulundu. 

Eldeki kil tabletlerin en az dört ülkeye bölünmüş olması, onların okunmasını güçleştirmiştir. Ancak en eski GILGAMIş metninin büyük kısmı TüRKİYE'dedir. 

GILGAMIş Destanı'nın M.ü. 2000 yıllarında ulaştığı ün, ETİ İmparatorluğu'nun başkenti BOĞAZKüY arşivlerinden çıkan Akad dilindeki çeviriden anlaşılmaktadır. Destan HURRİ diline ve ETİ diline de çevrilmiştir, ki bu ikincisi bazı bilim adamlarınca Hint-Avrupai sayılır. Yalnız unutmamak gerekir ki, M.ü. 3000 yıllarına kadar uzanan bu SüMER Destanı, Greklere maledilen Homeros destanlarından çok çok önce dünya edebiyatındaki yerini almıştır. 

Bu metinler Campbell Thompson tarafından çeviri ve açıklamaları ile birlikte 1928'de yayınlandı. Pensilvanyalı Profesör Samuel Kramer de SüMER metinleri üzerinde çalışmalar yaparak onların M.ü. 3000 yıllarından geldiğini ortaya koydu. 

Bilim adamları son zamanlarda GILGAMIş adlı bir kralın M.ü. 2700 yıllarında gerçekeh yaşadığını ve TUFAN'dan sonraki URUK sülalesinin 5. kralı olduğunu, uzun bir süre hükümdarlık yaptığını tesbit etmişlerdir. şurası muhakkaktır ki, GILGAMIş EFSANESİ kendinden daha önceki olayları anlatan hikayelerle birlikte dile getirilmiş, YARADILIş ve TUFAN EFSANELERİ ile rabıtası bu suretle kurulmuştur. 

SüMER TUFAN efsanesinde NUH Peygamber'in rolündeki kişinin adı ZİUSUDRA'dır ki, bu kelime "hayatı gördü" anlamına gelir. KUR'AN'a göre Hz. NUH'un 980 yıl yaşadığı göz önünde tutulursa, bu ad son derece yerindedir. Asur efsanesinde NUH'un yerini UTNAPİşTİM almıştır. Babil TUFAN efsanesinde bu kahramanın adı ATRAHASİS'tir. Efsanenin son versiyonu olan, Babilli rahib Berossus'un M.ü. 200'lerde yazdığı Grekçe TUFAN efsanesinde baş rol, SİSUTHROS adlı kişiye verilmiştir ki, ilk metindeki ZİUSUDRA adının grekleşmesinden (Ziusudros) başka bir şey değildir. 

30 yıl boyunca Diyanet İşleri'nde çalışıp, imamlık, hocalık müftülük yapmış olan Turan Dursun, bu destanı okuyunca sapıttı. Din kitaplarındaki hikayelerin GILGAMIş DESTANI'ndan aşırıldığını öne sürerek İSLAM'a ve peygamberlere saldırmaya başladı. Halbuki gerçek olan bir olayın, cereyanından sonra yazılan her kaynakta dile gelmesinden daha tabii bir şey olamazdı. Kaldı ki, SüMER ve Asur tabletlerini hiç okumamış olan AMERİKA KIZILDERİLİLERİ ve Pasifik yerlileri de aynı TUFAN'a, efsanelerinde yer veriyorlardı. üstelik TEVRAT ve KUR'AN sadece TUFAN ile yetinmiyor, ADEM'den sonra pek çok insan ve olayla bir bütün oluşturuyordu ama, bunlar Turan Dursun'u artık etkilemedi. Belki de "hakikati (!) görmüş din adamı" şöhreti ona daha cazip geldi. 

Kısacası, GILGAMIş DESTANI gayrımüslimlerin bile imanını arttırırken, Turan Dursun gibi şaşkınların da yoldan çıkmasına sebep oldu. 

Destan ile ilgili bu bilgileri aldığımız GILGAMIş Destanı adlı kitaptan TUFAN EFSANESİ'ni de kısaca nakledelim: 

-- Kendine bir dost arıyan GILGAMIş, vahşi hayvanlar ile yaşarken bir fahişe tarafından ehlileştirilen ENKİDU ile karşılaşır ve onunla yaptığı bir güreşten sonra dost olurlar. Birlikte yolculuğa çıkarlar. Ormanların bekçisi dev HUMBABA'yı, sonra GüKYüZü BOĞASI'nı öldürürler. Onlara kızan Tanrıca İşTAR da ENKİDU'yu öldürür. 

Bu olay GILGAMIş'ın ölüm konusunda düşünmesine ve TUFAN'dan kurtulup ölümsüzlüğe eren UTNAPİşTİM'i aramasına yol açar. Karşılaştıklarında UTNAPİşTİM, bilgelik dolu öğütler ile ona TUFAN'ı anlatır: 

-- FIRAT'ın kıyısına kurulmuş olan şURRUPAK kentini biliyor musun?..O günlerde insanlar durmadan arttı. Yeryüzü dolup taştı. Tanrı ENLİL, "İnsanoğlunun çıkardığı bu kargaşalık çekilmez hale geldi," dedi. Bunun üzerine tanrılar insanoğlunu yok etmeye karar verdiler. Buna karşılık tanrıca EA, beni bir düş aracılığı ile haberdar etti. "Ey UBARA-TUTU'nun oğlu, kendine bir tekne yap. Yeryüzünün nimetlerini bırakıp canını kurtarmaya bak. Yapacağın teknenin eni boyuna eşit olsun. Yapıp bitirdikten sonra gemiye bütün canlı yaratıkların tohumunu al," dedi. 

Zifti çocuklar, geri kalan nesneleri erkekler getirdi. 7 güverte yaptım. Güverteleri tahta perdelerle 9 bölmeye ayırdım. Ailemi, hem yabani hem evil hayvanları tekneye aldım. Vakit gelip çatmıştı. Fırtınanın binicisi yağmuru gönderdi. Hava gerçekten korkunçtu. Gemiye binip her tarafı sımsıkı kapattım... 

6 gün 6 gece boyunca yeller esti, sel, bora, su taşkınları yeryüzünü kastı kavurdu. 7. gün deniz yatıştı. Gemi NİSİR Dağı'na oturdu. Tan yeri ağarırken bir güvercin salıverdim. Konacak yer bulamadan geri döndü. Sonra bir kırlangaç salıverdim. O da dönüp geldi. Sonra bir kuzgun saldım. Bulduklarını yemeye koyuldu, geri dönmedi. Bunun üzerine yiyecek-içecekten adak adadım. Yedi yere yedi kazan kurdum. Tanrılar tatlı kokuyu alınca (aşure) adağın başına üşüştüler...Geçmiş günlerde UTNAPİşTİM (Zuisurda-Atrahasis- Sisuthros veya Hz. NUH) ölümlü bir kişi idi. Tanrılar beni alıp ırmakların ağzında (dünya cennetinde) yaşamak üzere yerleştirdiler. 

Hz. NUH'un 1000 yıla yakın yaşamış olması, onun adeta ölümsüz sayılmasına, ve belki de GILGAMIş ile gerçekten karşılaşmasına imkan sağlamıştır. 

Bu hikayeden "tanrılar" ifadesi çıkartırsak TEVRAT ve KUR'AN'daki TUFAN kıssasından sadece "teferruatta farklılıklar" kalır. Benzerlik gerçekten şaşırtıcıdır. 

Bu destanın önemi, sadece TUFAN olayının doğrulanması değildir. Destanın en eski metninin 5000 yıl önce yazıldığı SüMER dilinin URAL-ALTAY dil grubundan olması, bizim açımızdan en az TUFAN kadar dikkate değer bir husustur. Bazı yazarlar bununla da yetinmemiş, şimdiki TüRKüE'nin eski SüMERCE'ye dünyadaki başka dillerden çok daha yakın olduğunu ortaya koymuştur. Aynı şey ELAMCA için de geçerlidir. (4) Böylece dünyanın en eski edebi metinleri Ari Grekçe veya Hintçe değil, TURANİ SüMERCE ile tarihteki yerini almıştır. 

___________________________ 

(19) Güneydoğu Anadolu'da şehirleşme M.ü.9000, Konya-üatalhöyük'te M.ü.9000, Mısır'da M.ü. 7000, Hindistan'da M.ü.5000, üin'de M.ü.4000 yıllarındadır... Bu konudaki kaynaklar: 

Barraclough, Geoffrey, Times Dünya Tarihi Atlası, Karacan Yayınları, İstanbul, 1980 

Times Dünya Tarihi, Belgesel, TRT-TV (1986 gösterimi) 

Yavuz, Edip, Tarih Boyunca Türk Kavimleri, Kurtuluş Matbaası, Ankara, 1969 

Türkkan, Tahir, Doğu Anadolu'nun Türklüğü, Ankara, 1992 

email: [email protected]

----------

